# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Tko je sve pisao Milinoviću - pobrojimo se!

## BHany

Ima li nas *više od 5* koji smo slali razglednice iz inozemstva?

Koliko nas ima koji smo slali mailove *NE-PODRŠKE*?

Možemo li se pobrojati na jednom mjestu pa da vidimo koliko nas je doista bilo, da im pokažemo...
To je doista važno jer moramo reagirati na ovakve izjave koje nam oduzimaju dignitet i minoriziraju te vrijeđaju cijelu jednu skupinu ljudi.

Poslali razglednice iz inozemstva:
1.
2.
3.
4.
.
.
.

Poslali meilove NE-PODRŠKE  :Grin:  na Ministarstvo zdravstva/Milinovića/Vladu/premijerku (i možda dobili mail, da je isto proslijeđeno Ministarsvu zdravstva?)

1. Građanska inicijativa
2.
3.
4.
.
.
.

----------


## mare41

Poslali meilove NE-PODRŠKE  na Ministarstvo  zdravstva/Milinovića/Vladu/premijerku (i možda dobili mail, da je isto  proslijeđeno Ministarsvu zdravstva?)

1. Građanska inicijativa
2. mare41
3.
4.

----------


## ina33

Poslali meilove NE-PODRŠKE  na Ministarstvo zdravstva/Milinovića/Vladu/premijerku (i možda dobili mail, da je isto proslijeđeno Ministarsvu zdravstva?)

1. Građanska inicijativa
2. mare41
3.ina33

----------


## Kadauna

Poslali razglednice iz inozemstva:
1. Kadauna (ali nisam fotkala)
2.
3.
4.
.
.
.

Poslali meilove NE-PODRŠKE  na  Ministarstvo zdravstva/Milinovića/Vladu/premijerku (i možda dobili mail,  da je isto proslijeđeno Ministarsvu zdravstva?)

1. Građanska inicijativa
2. mare41
3.ina33
4. Kadauna

----------


## bublica3

Poslali meilove NE-PODRŠKE na Ministarstvo zdravstva/Milinovića/Vladu/premijerku (i možda dobili mail, da je isto proslijeđeno Ministarsvu zdravstva?)

1. Građanska inicijativa
2. mare41
3. bublica3
4. kadauna
5. ina33<LI class="postbitlegacy postbitim postcontainer" id=post_1577434> Tko je sve pisao Milinoviću - pobrojimo se! 
Ima li nas *više od 5* koji smo slali razglednice iz inozemstva?

Koliko nas ima koji smo slali mailove *NE-PODRŠKE*?

Možemo li se pobrojati na jednom mjestu pa da vidimo koliko nas je doista bilo, da im pokažemo...
To je doista važno jer moramo reagirati na ovakve izjave koje nam oduzimaju dignitet i minoriziraju te vrijeđaju cijelu jednu skupinu ljudi.

Poslali razglednice iz inozemstva:
1. bublica3 (ja sam fotkala)
2. Kadauna (nije fotkala)
3.
4.
.
.
.

----------


## BHany

Poslali razglednice iz inozemstva:
1. Kadauna (ali nisam fotkala)
2. bublica3
3.
4.


Poslali meilove NE-PODRŠKE  na Ministarstvo  zdravstva/Milinovića/Vladu/premijerku (i možda dobili mail, da je isto  proslijeđeno Ministarsvu zdravstva?)

1. Građanska inicijativa
2. mare41
3. ina33
4. Kadauna 						
5. bublica3
6.

----------


## Ameli

Poslali meilove NE-PODRŠKE na Ministarstvo zdravstva/Milinovića/Vladu/premijerku (i možda dobili mail, da je isto proslijeđeno Ministarsvu zdravstva?)

1. Građanska inicijativa
2. mare41
3. ina33
4. Kadauna 
5. bublica3
6. Ameli

razglednicu nažalost nisam poslala jer su nam uvz bili oko 5 i 30, a na dan transfera kad smo imali u planu kupit i poslati razglednicu je pao takav snjeg da smo jedva čekali da se izvućemo iz Postojne.

----------


## Gabi

Poslali meilove NE-PODRŠKE na Ministarstvo zdravstva/Milinovića/Vladu/premijerku (i možda dobili mail, da je isto proslijeđeno Ministarsvu zdravstva?)

1. Građanska inicijativa
2. mare41
3. ina33
4. Kadauna 
5. bublica3
6. Ameli
7. Gabi
8. Ljufi

razglednicu će dobiti idući tjedan kad idemo na 1.uzv u Mb.

----------


## pirica

Poslali meilove NE-PODRŠKE na Ministarstvo  zdravstva/Milinovića/Vladu/premijerku (i možda dobili mail, da je isto  proslijeđeno Ministarsvu zdravstva?)

1. Građanska inicijativa
2. mare41
3. ina33
4. Kadauna 
5. bublica3
6. Ameli
7. Gabi
8. Ljufi
9. pirica

----------


## Miki76

Poslali razglednice iz inozemstva:
1. bublica3 (ja sam fotkala)
2. Kadauna (nije fotkala)
3. Miki76 (imamo i fotku)
4.
.
.
.
[/INDENT][/QUOTE]

----------


## taca70

Poslali razglednice iz inozemstva:
1. Kadauna (ali nisam fotkala)
2. bublica3
3. taca70 (fotkala)
4.

----------


## Aurora*

Poslali razglednice iz inozemstva:
1. Kadauna (ali nisam fotkala)
2. bublica3
3. taca70 (fotkala)
4. Aurora*

----------


## BHany

Poslali meilove NE-PODRŠKE na Ministarstvo   zdravstva/Milinovića/Vladu/premijerku (i možda dobili mail, da je isto   proslijeđeno Ministarsvu zdravstva?)

1.  Građanska inicijativa
2.  mare41
3.  ina33
4.  Kadauna 
5.  bublica3
6.  Ameli
7.  Gabi
8.  Ljufi
9.  pirica
10. 

Poslali razglednice iz inozemstva:
1. bublica3 (ja sam fotkala)
2. Kadauna (nije fotkala)
3. Miki76 (imamo i fotku)
4. taca70 (fotkala)
5. Aurora* (fotkala)


ja malo uredim da se poslije ne izgubim  :Smile:

----------


## lavko

Poslali meilove NE-PODRŠKE na Ministarstvo zdravstva/Milinovića/Vladu/premijerku (i možda dobili mail, da je isto proslijeđeno Ministarsvu zdravstva?)

1. Građanska inicijativa
2. mare41
3. ina33
4. Kadauna 
5. bublica3
6. Ameli
7. Gabi
8. Ljufi
9. pirica 
10. lavko

----------


## Davor

Pitam se, je li netko razotkrio misterij Milinovićeve nepostojeće E-mail adrese.
Recimo, kad bih mu i odlučio dati podršku (recimo poludim pa mi tako dođe) s kojom se spomenuti busao u Saboru i koja mu je sasvim navodno došla na mail - ne bih mogao jer ju ne znam naći  :Laughing:

----------


## Nene2

Poslali meilove NE-PODRŠKE na Ministarstvo  zdravstva/Milinovića/Vladu/premijerku (i možda dobili mail, da je isto  proslijeđeno Ministarsvu zdravstva?)

1. Građanska inicijativa
2. mare41
3. ina33
4. Kadauna 
5. bublica3
6. Ameli
7. Gabi
8. Ljufi
9. pirica 
10. lavko
11.nene2

----------


## andream

Poslali meilove NE-PODRŠKE na Ministarstvo zdravstva/Milinovića/Vladu/premijerku (i možda dobili mail, da je isto proslijeđeno Ministarsvu zdravstva?)

1. Građanska inicijativa
2. mare41
3. ina33
4. Kadauna 
5. bublica3
6. Ameli
7. Gabi
8. Ljufi
9. pirica 
10. lavko
11. nene2
12. andream

----------


## Aurora*

*BHany* dobro da si uredila, nas tri smo u isto vrijeme pisale pod tocku 3.  :Smile: . Zaboravih jos reci da imamo i mi slike.

----------


## slavonka2

Poslali meilove NE-PODRŠKE na Ministarstvo  zdravstva/Milinovića/Vladu/premijerku (i možda dobili mail, da je isto  proslijeđeno Ministarsvu zdravstva?)

1. Građanska inicijativa
2. mare41
3. ina33
4. Kadauna 
5. bublica3
6. Ameli
7. Gabi
8. Ljufi
9. pirica 
10. lavko
11. nene2
12. andream
13. slavonka2

----------


## Nene2

> Pitam se, je li netko razotkrio misterij Milinovićeve nepostojeće E-mail adrese.


darko.milinovic@mzss.hr

----------


## wewa

> Poslali meilove NE-PODRŠKE na Ministarstvo zdravstva/Milinovića/Vladu/premijerku (i možda dobili mail, da je isto proslijeđeno Ministarsvu zdravstva?)
> 
> 1. Građanska inicijativa
> 2. mare41
> 3. ina33
> 4. Kadauna 
> 5. bublica3
> 6. Ameli
> 7. Gabi
> ...


dodala se na popis

----------


## Davor

OK, znači treba uzeti zdravo za gotovo da konvencija ime.prezime@mzss.hr funkcionira. Bilo bi nešto jednostavnije da se ta adresa nalazi na stranicama mzss-a.
Hvala.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Poslali meilove NE-PODRŠKE na Ministarstvo zdravstva/Milinovića/Vladu/premijerku (i možda dobili mail, da je isto proslijeđeno Ministarsvu zdravstva?)

1. Građanska inicijativa
2. mare41
3. ina33
4. Kadauna 
5. bublica3
6. Ameli
7. Gabi
8. Ljufi
9. pirica 
10. lavko
11. nene2
12. andream
13. slavonka2
14. AuroraBlu

----------


## pino

Ja sam pismo Milinovicu napisala, ali ga nisam poslala. Doduse postirala sam ga na forumu.

----------


## ksena28

> darko.milinovic@mzss.hr


pouzdano, ministri (a ni tajnice i ine rođakinje i ljubavnice u kabinetima) ne koriste te adrese za svoju službenu komunikaciju

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Poslali meilove NE-PODRŠKE na Ministarstvo zdravstva/Milinovića/Vladu/premijerku (i možda dobili mail, da je isto proslijeđeno Ministarsvu zdravstva?)

1. Građanska inicijativa
2. mare41
3. ina33
4. Kadauna 
5. bublica3
6. Ameli
7. Gabi
8. Ljufi
9. pirica 
10. lavko
11. nene2
12. andream
13. slavonka2
14. AuroraBlu
15. Pcelica Mara (više puta)

----------


## gričanka

*Poslali meilove NE-PODRŠKE na Ministarstvo zdravstva/Milinovića/Vladu/premijerku (i možda dobili mail, da je isto proslijeđeno Ministarsvu zdravstva?)*

1. Građanska inicijativa
2. mare41
3. ina33
4. Kadauna 
5. bublica3
6. Ameli
7. Gabi
8. Ljufi
9. pirica 
10. lavko
11. nene2
12. andream
13. slavonka2
14. AuroraBlu 
15. Pčelica Mara
16. Gričanka

*Poslali razglednice iz inozemstva:*
1. bublica3 (ja sam fotkala)
2. Kadauna (nije fotkala)
3. Miki76 (imamo i fotku)
4. taca70 (fotkala)
5. Aurora* (fotkala)
6. wewa (fotkala, nije poslala fotku)
7. Gričanka

----------


## pino

Ja sam dobila slike razglednica za galeriju od jos 3 koje nisu na ovom popisu

----------


## andream

ja sam svoj mail ministru pisala još 10.6. kao friška trudnica prošle godine.
ako treba nekome forvardirati te mailove , napišite da znamo pa da imaju i te dokaze. bojim se da će opet netko posumnjati u vjerodostojnost naših dopisa.

----------


## Alyssa

Poslali meilove NE-PODRŠKE na Ministarstvo zdravstva/Milinovića/Vladu/premijerku (i možda dobili mail, da je isto proslijeđeno Ministarsvu zdravstva?)

1. Građanska inicijativa
2. mare41
3. ina33
4. Kadauna 
5. bublica3
6. Ameli
7. Gabi
8. Ljufi
9. pirica 
10. lavko
11. nene2
12. andream
13. slavonka2
14. AuroraBlu
15. Pcelica Mara (više puta)
16. Gričanka
17. Alyssa

----------


## BHany

cure i dečki ... ima vas/nas već lijep broj :Very Happy:  a sigurna sam da će nas biti i više
*
pozivam vas sve da pošaljete svoj demanti na adrese medijskih kuća...prije svega
prije svega - na rtl koji je intervju odradio i na adresu večernjeg lista koji je prvi objavio priču o razglednicama, a  zatim i na sve ostale medije

također, vi koji ste poslali razglednice...uz tekstić o tome da želite demantirati ministrovu izjavu danu na rtl-u (pojašnjenje treba jer možda netko od drugih medija niti ne zna o čemu se radi) obavezno pošaljite i fotke svojih razglednica, ako ih imate)* *

vi koji ste pisali pisma ne-podrške forvardirajte svoja pisma na iste te medije uz opasku da želite pokazati da je ministar dobio barem 400-500 mejlova koji se oštro protive zakonu, a za ovih 400-500 podrške nismo sigurni - nek ih pokaže*

----------


## slavonka2

Ja sam otvorila temu i na Trudnoca.net pod naslovom SVAKI GLAS JE BITAN... i zamolila cure da pišu anonimne komentare ili na mail Milinoviću, stavila linkove, i malu kratku molbicu da je svaki i najmanji glas bitan bez obzira na kojem su forumu, da li se zakon odnosi direktno na njih, bitno je da ne okrenemo glavu od problema, jer možda baš njihova  prijateljica, sestra, susjeda ili netko treći šuti o svojoj boli, o  svojoj borbi jer je na žalost u našem društvu baš zbog ovakvih zakona  sramotno imati problema s naplodnošču. Ali nismo mi sami birali taj put,  i nitko od nas ne zna što ga u životu čeka... Ali majčino srce boriti  će se do kraja... jer nitko nema prava uskratiti najbolje šanse i mogučnosti svojim  zakonom. Zamolila sam ih da napravite tako malo, a opet tako puno - jer SVAKI  GLAS JE BITAN.... napisala sam ukratko probleme na koje nailazimo zbog novog zakona, te da nas boli ismijavanje i laži, ponižavanja, kao i informacije da smo sami krivi za neplodnost. Ako se zahvaljujući ovoj temi pošalje barem 1 mail i 1 komentar korak smo bliže našem cilju.

----------


## BHany

*Hitno i važno!

Sa RTL televizije trebaju odmah danas par ili zenu koja je isla u  inozemstvo i poslala razglednicu!

*možete na pp ivarici ili meni*
*javite se ako ikako možete ovo je odlična prilika*


*

----------


## Nene2

BHany, možeš li odvojiti ovaj poziv u posebnu temu i dodati ga na potpomognutoj

Bravo za RTL  :Very Happy: 

Jooj nek se netko javi....

----------


## Ginger

Poslali meilove NE-PODRŠKE na Ministarstvo zdravstva/Milinovića/Vladu/premijerku (i možda dobili mail, da je isto proslijeđeno Ministarsvu zdravstva?)

1. Građanska inicijativa
2. mare41
3. ina33
4. Kadauna 
5. bublica3
6. Ameli
7. Gabi
8. Ljufi
9. pirica 
10. lavko
11. nene2
12. andream
13. slavonka2
14. AuroraBlu
15. Pcelica Mara (više puta)
16. Gričanka
17. Alyssa
18. Ginger
19. Fred

----------


## BHany

pa mogu, ali mislim, da, obzirom da treba isključivo netko tko je slao razglednice da je taj već ovdje vidio...

----------


## BHany

evo adrese za večernji
sandra.veljkovic@vecernji.net, gl.urednik@vecernji.net,  goran.ogurlic@vecernji.net

----------


## pino

rtl-vijesti@rtl.hr   upravo je i tikica_69 poslala demant

----------


## Kadauna

> evo adrese za večernji
> sandra.veljkovic@vecernji.net, gl.urednik@vecernji.net,  goran.ogurlic@vecernji.net


*evo i mail adrese za NOVI LIST - Vesna Roller - našla na stranicama hrvatskog novinarskog društva pa šaljite:  vesna.roller@zg.t-com.hr*

----------


## dani82

Može li na pp primjer maila NE podrške zakonu.  :Smile:   Tnx!

----------


## Kadauna

Dani, daj piši što ti pada na pamet, moj mail NE podrške zakonu je vrlo personaliziran i individualan, tako treba biti i tvoj. Piši što te stvarno tišti

----------


## BHany

svi koji ste pisali slobodno se nastavite upisivati na popis..

nema veze što su krenule i druge aktivnosti
neka ovaj popis pokaže istinu i bude impozantan kad ga netko dođe pogledati

----------


## Pinky

Poslali razglednice iz inozemstva:
1. bublica3 (ja sam fotkala)
2. Kadauna (nije fotkala)
3. Miki76 (imamo i fotku)
4. taca70 (fotkala)
5. Aurora* (fotkala)
6. Pinky (fotkala, fotke izasle u VL, uz razglednice Jambi i Šimunicu)

----------


## Pinky

Poslali razglednice iz inozemstva:
1. bublica3 (ja sam fotkala)
2. Kadauna (nije fotkala)
3. Miki76 (imamo i fotku)
4. taca70 (fotkala)
5. Aurora* (fotkala)
6. Pinky (fotkala, fotke izasle u VL, uz razglednice Jambi i Šimunicu)
7. vinko i Jelena (fotkano, bio je i intervju u vl)
8. wewa (ne znam za fotke)

----------


## aenea

Kako me taj čovjekoliki uspije u sekundi raspigat.. :Rolling Eyes: 
Poslali meilove NE-PODRŠKE na Ministarstvo zdravstva/Milinovića/Vladu/premijerku (i možda dobili mail, da je isto proslijeđeno Ministarsvu zdravstva?)

1. Građanska inicijativa
2. mare41
3. ina33
4. Kadauna 
5. bublica3
6. Ameli
7. Gabi
8. Ljufi
9. pirica 
10. lavko
11. nene2
12. andream
13. slavonka2
14. AuroraBlu
15. Pcelica Mara (više puta)
16. Gričanka
17. Alyssa
18. Ginger
19. Fred 
20. aenea

Slala na prekonekoliko adresa i prekonekoliko puta, sa nekih dobila odgovore da su proslijedili na ministarstvo (ovako iz glave - Kosor dok je još bila ministrica i glasnogovornik Vlade). Neke mejlove sam odmah u cc-u slala i na medije (primjerice Konferenciju neplodne žene). Čim stignem potražit ću ih.

----------


## BHany

ajd potraži čim stigneš pa proslijedi na rtl, vl i ostale

reakcija će ići brzo

----------


## corinaII

Može i mene netko staviti na listu.poslala mail NE-PODRŠKE

----------


## Gabi

Poslali meilove NE-PODRŠKE na Ministarstvo zdravstva/Milinovića/Vladu/premijerku (i možda dobili mail, da je isto proslijeđeno Ministarsvu zdravstva?)

1. Građanska inicijativa
2. mare41
3. ina33
4. Kadauna 
5. bublica3
6. Ameli
7. Gabi
8. Ljufi
9. pirica 
10. lavko
11. nene2
12. andream
13. slavonka2
14. AuroraBlu
15. Pcelica Mara (više puta)
16. Gričanka
17. Alyssa
18. Ginger
19. Fred 
20. aenea
21. corinaII

----------


## Kadauna

Večernji List: 
sandra.veljkovic@vecernji.net, gl.urednik@vecernji.net,  goran.ogurlic@vecernji.net

Novi List: 
* vesna.roller@zg.t-com.hr

Jutarnji List: 
jutarnji_list@eph.hr
kristinaturcin@yahoo.com
*

----------


## pino

zabiljezite svoje ne-podrske ovdje http://www.potpomognutaoplodnja.info...article&id=267


stavila sam neke razglednice koje smo skupili - na brzinu ovako ukupno 7  - 
http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...id=104#g_268_0

----------


## ksena28

1. Građanska inicijativa
2. mare41
3. ina33
4. Kadauna 
5. bublica3
6. Ameli
7. Gabi
8. Ljufi
9. pirica 
10. lavko
11. nene2
12. andream
13. slavonka2
14. AuroraBlu
15. Pcelica Mara (više puta)
16. Gričanka
17. Alyssa
18. Ginger
19. Fred 
20. aenea
21. corinaII
22. Ksena28

----------


## GIZMOS

Upravo sam napisala pismo ministru ali bojim se da u njemu prevladava moja ljutnja a ne argumenti, pa me zanima do kojih granica možemo ići? Pišete li o propustima u zakonu ili je to više vaše osobno mišljenje o dotičnom ministru-onako lagani napad na njega tj. na njegovu osobnost?

----------


## Kadauna

probaj ostati u profesionalnom tonu, Gizmos :Kiss:  nabroji zašto ideš u inozemstvo na liječenje.....

----------


## Pinky

o propustima u zakonu, za napad na njegovu osobnost trebas naci adresu roditelja u gospicu pa se pozaliti  :Wink: 
mozes mu komodno reci da laze, sto je istina. u ostale dijelove osobnosti ne bi zadirala, a dalo bi se tu pisati stranica i stranica...

----------


## Aurora*

> zabiljezite svoje ne-podrske ovdje http://www.potpomognutaoplodnja.info...article&id=267


Kako se moze doci na ovu stranicu preko Izbornika? I kako se moze vidjeti cijeli komentar, ja vidim samo prva dva reda?




> stavila sam neke razglednice koje smo skupili - na brzinu ovako ukupno 7  - 
> http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...id=104#g_268_0


Da, stvarno slika govori vise od tisucu rijeci...

----------


## Mali Mimi

[QUOTE=Gabi;1578047]Poslali meilove NE-PODRŠKE na Ministarstvo zdravstva/Milinovića/Vladu/premijerku (i možda dobili mail, da je isto proslijeđeno Ministarsvu zdravstva?)

1. Građanska inicijativa
2. mare41
3. ina33
4. Kadauna 
5. bublica3
6. Ameli
7. Gabi
8. Ljufi
9. pirica 
10. lavko
11. nene2
12. andream
13. slavonka2
14. AuroraBlu
15. Pcelica Mara (više puta)
16. Gričanka
17. Alyssa
18. Ginger
19. Fred 
20. aenea
21. corinaII
22. Mali mimi

----------


## Jelena

1. Građanska inicijativa
2. mare41
3. ina33
4. Kadauna 
5. bublica3
6. Ameli
7. Gabi
8. Ljufi
9. pirica 
10. lavko
11. nene2
12. andream
13. slavonka2
14. AuroraBlu
15. Pcelica Mara (više puta)
16. Gričanka
17. Alyssa
18. Ginger
19. Fred 
20. aenea
21. corinaII
22. Ksena28
23. vinko
24. Jelena

A tko je ovo napisao na portalu?  


> Ma želim ga lupiti nogom u dupe, sunce mu njegovo tvrdoglavo!!!!!


  :Laughing:

----------


## Jelena

Pardon, ispala Mali Mimi, jer smo istovremeno pisale:

1. Građanska inicijativa
2. mare41
3. ina33
4. Kadauna 
5. bublica3
6. Ameli
7. Gabi
8. Ljufi
9. pirica 
10. lavko
11. nene2
12. andream
13. slavonka2
14. AuroraBlu
15. Pcelica Mara (više puta)
16. Gričanka
17. Alyssa
18. Ginger
19. Fred 
20. aenea
21. corinaII
22. Ksena28
23. Mali Mimi
24. vinko
25. Jelena

----------


## pino

> Kako se moze doci na ovu stranicu preko Izbornika? I kako se moze vidjeti cijeli komentar, ja vidim samo prva dva reda?


radim na tome...  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

1. Građanska inicijativa
2. mare41
3. ina33
4. Kadauna 
5. bublica3
6. Ameli
7. Gabi
8. Ljufi
9. pirica 
10. lavko
11. nene2
12. andream
13. slavonka2
14. AuroraBlu
15. Pcelica Mara (više puta)
16. Gričanka
17. Alyssa
18. Ginger
19. Fred 
20. aenea
21. corinaII
22. Ksena28
23. Mali Mimi
24. vinko
25. Jelena 
26. Gabi25

Ja pisala premijerki i dobila odgovor da je mail proslijeđen u ministarstvo zdravstva.
A sad idem pisati na medije...

----------


## laky

evo ga dnevnik RTL o demantijima

----------


## Jelena

> evo ga dnevnik RTL o demantijima


 o ne, a ja još na poslu!

----------


## Kadauna

BRAVO Tikice  :Smile: ) odlična si, prava profesionalka .... hvala i Ivarice :Naklon: 

dobar prilog... (meni ne smeta izraz umjetna  :Embarassed: )

----------


## GIZMOS

Gledala, a sad da jo ministra uhvate pa da vidimo što će sada reći! Cure, super ste bile, hvala vam!

----------


## Nene2

Baš san guštala gledati!  :Very Happy: 

Hvala ivarici i našoj tikici na intervjuu  :Heart:  :Heart:  !!!

I još vidjela svoj mail među onima na monitoru...ma baš sam happy da smo ovako brzo i uspješno reagirali!!! :Smile:

----------


## nina1

1. Građanska inicijativa
2. mare41
3. ina33
4. Kadauna 
5. bublica3
6. Ameli
7. Gabi
8. Ljufi
9. pirica 
10. lavko
11. nene2
12. andream
13. slavonka2
14. AuroraBlu
15. Pcelica Mara (više puta)
16. Gričanka
17. Alyssa
18. Ginger
19. Fred 
20. aenea
21. corinaII
22. Ksena28
23. Mali Mimi
24. vinko
25. Jelena 
26. Gabi25
27. nina1
28. m od nina1

----------


## Pinky

> Baš san guštala gledati! 
> 
> Hvala ivarici i našoj tikici na intervjuu  !!!
> 
> I još vidjela svoj mail među onima na monitoru...ma baš sam happy da smo ovako brzo i uspješno reagirali!!!


grrrrrrrr nisam nista ni vidila ni znala, ima li igdi link (nisam ga nasla na rtl-u). ajde malo opsirnije recite sta se reklo jer tko zna hocemo li naci link

----------


## zedra

Odlicno, bravo Tikice!! Bravo Ivarice...
lijepo je voditeljica rekla da parovi koji se lijece od neplodnosti tvrde da Milinović laže!!!!
i to tim rijecima...a onda je bila Tikica koja je rekla da zna bar 20 parova koji se lijece u inozemstvu, prikazali su mailove ne-podrške...
ma genijalno....a Ivarica je rekla da se Milinović svojim izjavama ruga neplodnim parovima i da se bar stitinjak parova javilo Rodi koji idu van, što na forumu što telefonom...
ugl., dalo se shvatiti da van idusvi kojima to financije iole dozvoljavaju jer je trudnoća uz ovaj glupi zakon skoro pa nmoguća....
bravo....Milinoviću, Milinoviću, sramota te bilo, male ti nogice,a nos veeliki!!!

----------


## zedra

> 1. Građanska inicijativa
> 2. mare41
> 3. ina33
> 4. Kadauna 
> 5. bublica3
> 6. Ameli
> 7. Gabi
> 8. Ljufi
> 9. pirica 
> ...


29. zedra

----------


## Jelena

> grrrrrrrr nisam nista ni vidila ni znala, ima li igdi link (nisam ga nasla na rtl-u). ajde malo opsirnije recite sta se reklo jer tko zna hocemo li naci link


ni ja nisam našla da ima live streaming. a tu http://www.rtl.hr/vijesti još stoje jučerašnje vijesti. valjda će staviti uskoro današnje.

----------


## Bebel

> Baš san guštala gledati! 
> 
> Hvala ivarici i našoj tikici na intervjuu  !!!
> 
> I još vidjela svoj mail među onima na monitoru...ma baš sam happy da smo ovako brzo i uspješno reagirali!!!


Meni je prilog bio dobar i dinamičnan... Naravno da sam na riječi kako ministar danas nije bio dostupan za komentare vikala na svoj TV.
Bravo cure i HVALA

----------


## Snekica

29. zedra
30. Snekica

----------


## BHany

cure, sad sam ušla u kuću
kad god je nešto važno ja nikako ne mogu blizu tv-a

silno sam znatiželjna...čekam link nestrpljivo

sigurna sam da je bilo odlično

----------


## BHany

i da
iako nisam još pogledala...

hvala tikici i ivarici :Heart:

----------


## ninochka28

eto i ja poslala mail NE PODRŠKE Milinoviću

----------


## pino

puno hvala i tikici i ivarici  :Heart: 

ali trebalo bi nac jos nekoga tko bi izasao pred kamere... ipak kamere nisu toliki bauk...

----------


## ksena28

super je bio prilog! ja sam tu goste ušutkavala da ga čujem! tikice i ivarice *HVALA*

----------


## nina1

tikice i ivarice PUNO HVALA  :Heart:

----------


## Ljufi

http://www.rtl.hr/glavne-vijesti-2232010-video-6303

----------


## BHany

znaš li koja minuta?

----------


## Ljufi

mislim da je 13 minuta

----------


## BHany

našla, pogledala

ma odlično :Very Happy:

----------


## Jelena

Sjajno!  :Very Happy: 
Ministar danas nije bilo raspoložen za razgovor.

----------


## laky

> puno hvala i tikici i ivarici 
> 
> ali trebalo bi nac jos nekoga tko bi izasao pred kamere... ipak kamere nisu toliki bauk...


ovdje nemogu poslati pp grrrr ali imas na FB

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Hvala curama!

----------


## andream

cure, sjajne ste sve, divota vas je gledati, čitati, slušati...
ponosna sam što sam dio vas  :Klap:

----------


## bublica3

Super, hvala vam cure   :Very Happy:  :Klap:   :Very Happy:   sjajne ste!  :Naklon:

----------


## Val

odlično je bilo!! odzvanjala je riječ LAŽ!!
bravo cure!

----------


## Pinky

genijalne ste bile! hvala! borbena nasa tikice  :Heart:  ivarice  :Heart:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Bile ste odlične!  :Klap: 
Dobar prilog.
Hvala!

----------


## kandela

sutra bu bio demanti, 100% reci ce da je RTL krivo prikazao, reci ce da  je dobio 500 razglednica i 5 mailova... uh obozavam te demantije iz nase  vlade... :Laughing: 

 a s obzirom na recesiju....sigurno ce ju upotrijebiti da objasni kako mu se brojka od 5000 mailova iz izjave u 10 mjesecu smanjila na jucerasnjih 500 ... sve je zbog recesije...

----------


## Gabi

> cure, sjajne ste sve, divota vas je gledati, čitati, slušati...
> ponosna sam što sam dio vas


Odličan prilog. 
Tikice i Ivarice, HVALA  :Heart:

----------


## jelenkić

Poslali razglednice iz inozemstva:
1. bublica3 (ja sam fotkala)
2. Kadauna (nije fotkala)
3. Miki76 (imamo i fotku)
4. taca70 (fotkala)
5. Aurora* (fotkala)
6. Pinky (fotkala, fotke izasle u VL, uz razglednice Jambi i Šimunicu)
7. vinko i Jelena (fotkano, bio je i intervju u vl)
8. wewa (ne znam za fotke) 
9. jelenkić (fotkala)

mail NE PODRŠKE
31. jelenkić

----------


## BHany

jelenkić, i ostali koji sad tek vidite ovo...šaljite i dalje na gornje adrese, nema veze što je prilog na rtl-u prošao
treba još materijala za ove druge medije 
hvala

----------


## ivarica

nisam gledala rtl, nema sanse da ja prezivim gledanje  :Rolling Eyes: 
mojmira je sjajna, ne bojim se nikad kad ona obradjuje ovu temu

----------


## ivarica

e, da, tikice  :Heart:  vjerujem da si bila sjajna

----------


## Kadauna

Ivarice.... samo pogledaj, obje ste bile super, stvarno to mislim

----------


## MIJA 32

Ivka pogledaj slobodno
bila si sjajna
tikica isto
bravo  :Klap:

----------


## molu

> Poslali meilove NE-PODRŠKE na Ministarstvo zdravstva/Milinovića/Vladu/premijerku (i možda dobili mail, da je isto proslijeđeno Ministarsvu zdravstva?)
> 
> 1. Građanska inicijativa
> 2. mare41
> 3. ina33
> 4. Kadauna 
> 5. bublica3
> 6. Ameli
> 7. Gabi
> ...


22. molu

----------


## lavko

Bravo cure!!!

----------


## taca70

Ivarice, sta bi mi bez tebe.Genijalno kao i uvijek.

----------


## mare41

> Ivka pogledaj slobodno
> bila si sjajna
> tikica isto
> bravo


dobro cure zbore (i Kadauna), slobodno gledati, svaka čast, cure  :Naklon:  (ne mogu zaboraviti najavu priloga: pobunile se majke...)

----------


## BHany

a jeste li ovo vidjeli :Smile: 

http://www.novilist.hr/2010/03/23/mi...BBmaribor.aspx

hvala vesni roller

----------


## Bebel

Od jučer mi odbija poslati mail na adrese:

darko.milinovic@mzss.hr
ured@predsjednik.hr; predsjednik@vlada.hr
sandra.veljkovic@vecernji.net; vesna.roller@zg.t-com.hr

Što unosim krivo  :Confused:

----------


## tikica_69

Ako saljes razglednice, moras ih resizati jer je mail mozda velik. Kroz nasu mrezu ti prolazi do 7 MB maximum.

----------


## tikica_69

I mene mozete staviti na popis ljudi koji su slali razglednice i tri puta mail protesta vezan uz nakaradni zakon....

----------


## Kadauna

semicolon, mislim da mozda trebas izvaditi tocku zarez!?

----------


## Bebel

> semicolon, mislim da mozda trebas izvaditi tocku zarez!?


Hvala  :Embarassed: 

 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  uh što sam napredna...
Što bi ministar rekao...O'šlo...

----------


## Bab

Ja sam nekaj sprtljala... :Razz: 

jel bi netko bio dobar pa i mene stavio na listu ...

poslala još prije mailove na predsjednika i "Vladaricu", a danas poslala još jedan mail na gnoma, vladu, predsjednika i stavila medije u cc da ne bi ovaj mogo reć da je i od mene dobio pismo podrške.

hvala na pomoći :Love:

----------


## andream

Hvala Vesni, ta je novinarka uvijek uz nas

----------


## Nene2

Poslali meilove NE-PODRŠKE na Ministarstvo  zdravstva/Milinovića/Vladu/premijerku (i možda dobili mail, da je isto  proslijeđeno Ministarsvu zdravstva?)

1. Građanska inicijativa
2. mare41
3. ina33
4. Kadauna 
5. bublica3
6. Ameli
7. Gabi
8. Ljufi
9. pirica 
10. lavko
11. nene2
12. andream
13. slavonka2
14. AuroraBlu
15. Pcelica Mara (više puta)
16. Gričanka
17. Alyssa
18. Ginger
19. Fred 
20. aenea
21. corinaII
 			 		 	  22. molu
23. tikica_69
24.Bab

----------


## Bebel

Poslali meilove NE-PODRŠKE na Ministarstvo  zdravstva/Milinovića/Vladu/premijerku (i možda dobili mail, da je isto  proslijeđeno Ministarsvu zdravstva?)

1. Građanska inicijativa
2. mare41
3. ina33
4. Kadauna 
5. bublica3
6. Ameli
7. Gabi
8. Ljufi
9. pirica 
10. lavko
11. nene2
12. andream
13. slavonka2
14. AuroraBlu
15. Pcelica Mara (više puta)
16. Gričanka
17. Alyssa
18. Ginger
19. Fred 
20. aenea
21. corinaII
 			 		 	  22. molu
23. tikica_69
24.Bab
25. Bebel

----------


## ksena28

ja sam se jučer uvrstila na listu kad ste napisale da se ne računaju samo razglednice, već i pisma protesta protiv zakona... a takvih imam iza sebe masu... tako da ja sad više ne znam na kojoj listi trebam ili ne trebam biti

----------


## BHany

ažurirana lista...nastavljajte na ovu...neki su bili ispušteni



Poslali meilove NE-PODRŠKE na Ministarstvo   zdravstva/Milinovića/Vladu/premijerku (i možda dobili mail, da je isto   proslijeđeno Ministarsvu zdravstva?)

1. Građanska inicijativa
2. mare41
3. ina33
4. Kadauna 
5. bublica3
6. Ameli
7. Gabi
8. Ljufi
9. pirica 
10. lavko
11. nene2
12. andream
13. slavonka2
14. AuroraBlu
15. Pcelica Mara (više puta)
16. Gričanka
17. Alyssa
18. Ginger
19. Fred 
20. aenea
21. corinaII
22. Ksena28
23. Mali Mimi
24. vinko
25. Jelena 
26. Gabi25
27. nina1
28. m od nina1
29. zedra
30. Snekica
31. jelenkić
32. molu
33. tikica_69
34. Bab
35. Bebel


Poslali razglednice iz inozemstva:

1. bublica3 (ja sam fotkala)
2. Kadauna (nije fotkala)
3. Miki76 (imamo i fotku)
4. taca70 (fotkala)
5. Aurora* (fotkala)
6. Pinky (fotkala, fotke izasle u VL, uz razglednice Jambi i Šimunicu)
7. vinko i Jelena (fotkano, bio je i intervju u vl)
8. wewa (ne znam za fotke) 
9. jelenkić (fotkala)
10. tikica_69

----------


## ksena28

sorry bhany, u isto vrijeme smo pisale

----------


## snow.ml

curke imam jednu zamolbu... inače sam borac za svoja ili nečija prava ali neznam se izraziti...zato bi zamolila nekoga, ako hoće, da pošaljem identičan mail tom g.a.d.u. jer ja bi mu sama  napisala kratko i jasno da je glup i neotesan a za to me može tužiti...a novaca nemam...
par puta sam pokušavala nešto smisliti ali ne ide... :Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  

unaprijed hvala... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Jelena

draga *snow.ml,* svatko od nas ima svoj problem, a postoje i oni zajednički. mislim da se možeš u mailu osvrnuti na svoj konkretan problem. kratko sam bacila pogled na tvoje postove, vidim da si bila u klomifenskom, za kojeg svi znamo da je jeftinjak i da se otkad je novi zakon na snazi prečesto primjenjuje i ne daje baš neke rezultate. Vidim da imaš PCOS, tebe svakako posebno pogađa ograničenje oplodnje 3 stanice i nemogućnost zamrzavanja embrija, iako se srećom još nisi niti susrela s hiperstimulacijom, budući da nisi bila u stimuliranom postupku. Sad to čekanje, zašto ne idete u stimulirani IVF i gubljenje vremena, sve zahvaljujući novom zakonu, to mu isto trebaš objasniti. Pokušaj nekako svoj doživljaj napisati, ali obavezno navedi realne činjenice koje te pogađaju. Ne znam jesi li razmišljala o odlasku van. Ako nisi, pretpostavljam da je to iz financijsko-logističkih razloga. Ako nemate priliku ići van na liječenje, a htjeli biste, kako biste izbjegli sve rizike PCOS-a i hiperstimulacije, to mu svakako treba dati do znanja. Jer je on naprosto tražio da mu se objasni zašto netko želi u inozemstvo na liječenje.

I kad mu već šalješ, obavezno stavi i premijerku i predsjednika u CC u mailu i koga već želiš, Golema, itd. Sretno! Sigurna sam da ćeš se nekako izraziti već. Nema tu ocjenjivačkog žirija.  :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

evo cujem u najavi za rtl dnevnik da je darkic promijenio misljenje pa sad kaze da je primio 12 razglednica :insertpukingsmiley:

----------


## Marians

> ažurirana lista...nastavljajte na ovu...neki su bili ispušteni
> 
> 
> 
> Poslali meilove NE-PODRŠKE na Ministarstvo zdravstva/Milinovića/Vladu/premijerku (i možda dobili mail, da je isto proslijeđeno Ministarsvu zdravstva?)
> 
> 1. Građanska inicijativa
> 2. mare41
> 3. ina33
> ...


11. marians (fotkala)

----------


## Jelena

> evo cujem u najavi za rtl dnevnik da je darkic promijenio misljenje pa sad kaze da je primio 12 razglednica :insertpukingsmiley:


očito prati ovu temu :bljak:
a koliko mailova je primio? oko 37?

----------


## aenea

> evo cujem u najavi za rtl dnevnik da je darkic promijenio misljenje pa sad kaze da je primio 12 razglednica :insertpukingsmiley:


A, dobro..pa malo nije govorio istinu, šta ima veze..
5, 12, 107, 3648..nevažno, samo su ljudske sudbine u pitanju..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## aenea

> očito prati ovu temu :bljak:
> a koliko mailova je primio? oko 37?


Ako samo moje broji, tu je negdje.. :Grin:

----------


## ksena28

> evo cujem u najavi za rtl dnevnik da je darkic promijenio misljenje pa sad kaze da je primio 12 razglednica :insertpukingsmiley:


ne bi se čudila da njegov tim od jučer užurbano otvara mail adrese i šalje mailove potpore

----------


## aenea

Možda bude i intervju sa grafologom ministarstva zdravstva  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## dorotea24

e baš sam sada i ja vidjela najavu za dnevnik rtl-a.
izvući će se sigurno na one svoje fore za koje on predpostavlja da su šarmantne.

----------


## Bebel

Za sve one koji u ime gospodina ginekologa čitaju ove stranice poruka:

Pitajte klinike u Ljubljani i Mariboru koliko su pacijenat primili otkad je ovaj sramotni zakon na snazi.
*To je podatak s kojim se trebate suočiti i koji će javnosti biti dostupan kad-tad.*

Primljene razglednice su samo naznaka stanja i trebale su vas probuditi iz ovog (za nas) ružnog sna...

----------


## aenea

A nama valjda treba psihijatrijsko savjetovanje jer taj šarm ne razumijemo.

----------


## aenea

Možda je Milinovićem bio inspiriran onaj vic kad je Mujo mlatio slona dok nije priznao da je žirafa, ili što već.

----------


## tikica_69

Mislim da ovdje vise cak ni nije bitno koliko je on dobio razglednica a ni koliko je pacijenata otislo u inozemstvo ili nije i slazem se da ce te brojke kad tad ugledati svijetlo dana. Danas je postala evidentna cinjenica da je nas ministar ipak lagao pred svim Hrvatima, a svi jako dobro znamo sto se dogadja kada se u nekoj zemlji, bilo u Europi, bilo u ostatku svijeta ministar ulovi u lazi. Daje se neopoziva ostavka i mislim da moramo inzistorati na grubljim sankcijama i ne zadovoljiti se sa njegovim sarmatnim isprikama ili demantima ili bilo cime drugime. Covjek je totalno nesposoban kao ministrar i to je cinjenicno stanje!

----------


## tikica_69

Zene, ovo su snimljene izjave jednog ministra......nije izmisljotina, ovo je culo pola zemlje. Pa jel to moze reci osoba koja ima vrlo vaznu funkciju u zemlji?

*"Vi** možete** zatvoriti škole,**ali* *djeca** i** klinci** ć**e** i**ć**i* *u** disko"!?                  * 
*D.**Milinovi**ć,* *hrvatski**ministar**zdravstva*
*„Cjepit** ć**u** svoju** djecu,**naravno...**ako* *u**đ**u** u* *rizi**č**nu** skupinu“!**D. Milinović, hrvatski ministar zdravstva i brižni otac

**"Sauna je idealna u borbi protiv gripe jer ubija viruse visokom temperaturom."!?*
(Inače, ljudsko tijelo održava tjelesnu temperaturu na cca 37 stupnjeva celzijusa bez obzira na temperaturu okoline. Fiziologija je egzaktna nauka, jasna i precizna! Sauna vam može pomoći jedino ako se zatvorite u nju do proljeća. Na +90, naravno. ..)
*D. Milinović, ministar zdravstva i stručnjak za fiziologiju čovjeka, ubojica virusa*

----------


## aenea

Tikice, slažem se i što je najbolje nije mu prvi put. Problem je što se to laganje političara u Hrvatskoj već percipira kao dio folklora. Možda ga zaštite kao autohtono hrvatsko..

----------


## snow.ml

jelena hvala ti, sada sam već dobila inspiraciju za sastavljanje...a kad već imam tehniku kod kuće, skenirat ću mu sve svoje nalaze pa neka pogleda što sam sve morala proći da dođem u prvi postupak da bi mi na kraju i zabranio daljnje postupke... :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:

----------


## Pinky

lagani offtopic, da se nadovezem na tikicu:

*Možemo zahvaliti Vladi što smo poboljšali odnose sa Slovenijom, ali ne može Hrvatska biti PR Sloveniji da žene moraju ići tamo.* Milinović Darko komentirajući napise da je novi zakon o umjetnoj oplodnji neplodne parove natjerao da pomoć potraže u inozemstvu,business.hr 2009

*Naporima tadašnje potpredsjednice Vlade, danas predsjednice Vlade i HDZ-a i Vlade u cjelini, Hrvatska se nije oporavila dugih sedam godina od Milankinih, SDP-ovih zakona.* 
Milinović Darko odgovarajući na oporbene kritike zbog zaostalog Zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji. 2009 
*Bio sam dovoljno lud i naivan* *da donesem  zakon u skladu sa svojim svjetonazorom i opredjeljenjem HDZ-a da život počinje  začećem.* 
Milinović Darko zamjenik predsjednice HDZ-a i ministar zdravstva i socijalne skrbi 2009

*Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji  je jedan od liberalnijih u Europi.* Milinović Darko ministar zdravstva, o krajnje rigidnom i konzervativnom zakonu koji je na njegovu inicijativu prihvaćen u Saboru, business.hr 2009

*Nikada se neću pomiriti s činjenicom* *da  zakon vraća Hrvatsku u srednji vijek.* 
Milinović Darko ministar zdravstva i socijalne skrbi, braneći u Saboru glupi prijedlog Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji 2009 
*Ako nije spreman pred matičarom, i što je meni još važnije pred Bogom, reći sudbonosno da, onda nije spreman brinuti se ni o djetetu.* 
Milinović Darko obrazlažući zašto je on protiv umjetne oplodnje izvan bračne zajednice 2009 

e moj darko, jadna drzava kojoj si ti ministar.... 

jedva cekam da podignemo tuzbu sudu pravde zbog narusavanja osnovnih ljudskih prava- prava na potomstvo.

----------


## mimimuc

ivarice , tikice -HVALA - bile ste super

----------


## bublica3

> Zene, ovo su snimljene izjave jednog ministra......nije izmisljotina, ovo je culo pola zemlje. Pa jel to moze reci osoba koja ima vrlo vaznu funkciju u zemlji?
> 
> *"Vi** možete** zatvoriti škole,**ali* *djeca** i** klinci** ć**e** i**ć**i* *u** disko"!?* 
> *D.**Milinovi**ć,* *hrvatski**ministar**zdravstva*
> *„Cjepit** ć**u** svoju** djecu,**naravno...**ako* *u**đ**u** u* *rizi**č**nu** skupinu“!**D. Milinović, hrvatski ministar zdravstva i brižni otac
> 
> **"Sauna je idealna u borbi protiv gripe jer ubija viruse visokom temperaturom."!?*
> (Inače, ljudsko tijelo održava tjelesnu temperaturu na cca 37 stupnjeva celzijusa bez obzira na temperaturu okoline. Fiziologija je egzaktna nauka, jasna i precizna! Sauna vam može pomoći jedino ako se zatvorite u nju do proljeća. Na +90, naravno. ..)
> *D. Milinović, ministar zdravstva i stručnjak za fiziologiju čovjeka, ubojica virusa*


 
ja se pitam svaki dan, jeli ja to sanjam ili je ovo istina???!!!!!??? Preglupo da bi bilo istinito, ali izgleda da je istinito (smajlić koji tuče glavom o zid)

----------


## Gabi25

ivarice, tikice, bravo cure, odličan prilog :Klap: 

ja se toliko uzrujam kad čitam da ću pisati ponovo i ponovo i ponovo dok ovaj preodurni zakon ne padnu skupa :Evil or Very Mad:  sramota, kud ide ova naša država... i kakvi ju ljudi vode... fuj :smajlickojibljuje:

oprostite, morala sam se ispucati...

----------


## dorotea24

super prilog! mislim na ovaj rtl-ov

----------


## snow.ml

evo prošlo na RTL-U...barem da se sa tim sada pokrenula lavina...meni se čini da  će on dobit  još mailova i razglednica...svaka čast sugovornicima...

----------


## dorotea24

jel netko od vas zna razlog zbog kojeg on ovo zlo radi? meni, koliko god probala naći razloge, nije mi jasno. da je neki teški "moralista" ne vjerujem, da mu je bed promijeniti zakon jer bi onda priznao da nije bio u pravu? ili što već? ne mogu shvatiti

----------


## pino

Dorotea, pa ja se isto pitam i nikako dokuciti - zasto??? Pretpostavljam da su neki ljudi takvi da zatvaraju oci i usi pred cinjenicama i zdravim razumom. Ista je stvar s apsolutnom zabranom zamrzavanja zametaka kojeg zagovara crkva i koji je sad u zakonu - kad mi dobro znamo da ce se i najveci moralist morati sloziti da je bolje jedan zametak zamrznuti za kasnije vraćanje nego riskirati smrt troje djece. Ali nekim ljudima takvi apsolutistički stavovi valjda donose utjehu i red u svemiru. Steta sto je to naustrb zdravlja drugih ljudi i djece.

----------


## ina33

Super prilog!

----------


## Rimljanka

Poslali meilove NE-PODRŠKE na Ministarstvo zdravstva/Milinovića/Vladu/premijerku (i možda dobili mail, da je isto proslijeđeno Ministarsvu zdravstva?)

1. Građanska inicijativa
2. mare41
3. ina33
4. Kadauna 
5. bublica3
6. Ameli
7. Gabi
8. Ljufi
9. pirica 
10. lavko
11. nene2
12. andream
13. slavonka2
14. AuroraBlu
15. Pcelica Mara (više puta)
16. Gričanka
17. Alyssa
18. Ginger
19. Fred 
20. aenea
21. corinaII
22. Ksena28
23. Mali Mimi
24. vinko
25. Jelena 
26. Gabi25
27. nina1
28. m od nina1
29. zedra
30. Snekica
31. jelenkić
32. molu
33. tikica_69
34. Bab
35. Bebel
36. Rimljanka

A na jesen ću mu poslati i razglednicu iz Maribora

----------


## pak

1. Građanska inicijativa
2. mare41
3. ina33
4. Kadauna 
5. bublica3
6. Ameli
7. Gabi
8. Ljufi
9. pirica 
10. lavko
11. nene2
12. andream
13. slavonka2
14. AuroraBlu
15. Pcelica Mara (više puta)
16. Gričanka
17. Alyssa
18. Ginger
19. Fred 
20. aenea
21. corinaII
22. Ksena28
23. Mali Mimi
24. vinko
25. Jelena 
26. Gabi25
27. nina1
28. m od nina1
29. zedra
30. Snekica
31. jelenkić
32. molu
33. tikica_69
34. Bab
35. Bebel
36. Rimljanka
37. pak

----------


## vinalina

I ja sam pisala na sve one adrese...

----------


## šniki

1. Građanska inicijativa
2. mare41
3. ina33
4. Kadauna 
5. bublica3
6. Ameli
7. Gabi
8. Ljufi
9. pirica 
10. lavko
11. nene2
12. andream
13. slavonka2
14. AuroraBlu
15. Pcelica Mara (više puta)
16. Gričanka
17. Alyssa
18. Ginger
19. Fred 
20. aenea
21. corinaII
22. Ksena28
23. Mali Mimi
24. vinko
25. Jelena 
26. Gabi25
27. nina1
28. m od nina1
29. zedra
30. Snekica
31. jelenkić
32. molu
33. tikica_69
34. Bab
35. Bebel
36. Rimljanka
37. pak
38.vinalina
39.šniki

----------


## tonili

1. Građanska inicijativa
2. mare41
3. ina33
4. Kadauna 
5. bublica3
6. Ameli
7. Gabi
8. Ljufi
9. pirica 
10. lavko
11. nene2
12. andream
13. slavonka2
14. AuroraBlu
15. Pcelica Mara (više puta)
16. Gričanka
17. Alyssa
18. Ginger
19. Fred 
20. aenea
21. corinaII
22. Ksena28
23. Mali Mimi
24. vinko
25. Jelena 
26. Gabi25
27. nina1
28. m od nina1
29. zedra
30. Snekica
31. jelenkić
32. molu
33. tikica_69
34. Bab
35. Bebel
36. Rimljanka
37. pak
38.vinalina
39.šniki
40.tonili i jura

----------


## rozalija

Poslala mail na sve adrese a razglednicu nisam jer to poslijepodne kada sam je planirala spremiti u Mariboru smo imali umfal razbili nam staklo od auta a snijeg pado ko lud pa nam je cilj bio što prije doći u Zg. Žao mi je jako zbog toga.

----------


## TinkiVinki

Poslan mail na sve adrese! 
I ovo nije prvi niti ministru ni onom potrčku iz HZZO-a, a niti zadnji čini se.

----------


## Biene

1. Građanska inicijativa
2. mare41
3. ina33
4. Kadauna 
5. bublica3
6. Ameli
7. Gabi
8. Ljufi
9. pirica 
10. lavko
11. nene2
12. andream
13. slavonka2
14. AuroraBlu
15. Pcelica Mara (više puta)
16. Gričanka
17. Alyssa
18. Ginger
19. Fred 
20. aenea
21. corinaII
22. Ksena28
23. Mali Mimi
24. vinko
25. Jelena 
26. Gabi25
27. nina1
28. m od nina1
29. zedra
30. Snekica
31. jelenkić
32. molu
33. tikica_69
34. Bab
35. Bebel
36. Rimljanka
37. pak
38.vinalina
39.šniki
40.tonili i jura
41. Biene

----------


## anddu

1. Građanska inicijativa
2. mare41
3. ina33
4. Kadauna 
5. bublica3
6. Ameli
7. Gabi
8. Ljufi
9. pirica 
10. lavko
11. nene2
12. andream
13. slavonka2
14. AuroraBlu
15. Pcelica Mara (više puta)
16. Gričanka
17. Alyssa
18. Ginger
19. Fred 
20. aenea
21. corinaII
22. Ksena28
23. Mali Mimi
24. vinko
25. Jelena 
26. Gabi25
27. nina1
28. m od nina1
29. zedra
30. Snekica
31. jelenkić
32. molu
33. tikica_69
34. Bab
35. Bebel
36. Rimljanka
37. pak
38.vinalina
39.šniki
40.tonili i jura
41. Biene
42. anddu

----------


## najmanja

Građanska inicijativa
2. mare41
3. ina33
4. Kadauna 
5. bublica3
6. Ameli
7. Gabi
8. Ljufi
9. pirica 
10. lavko
11. nene2
12. andream
13. slavonka2
14. AuroraBlu
15. Pcelica Mara (više puta)
16. Gričanka
17. Alyssa
18. Ginger
19. Fred 
20. aenea
21. corinaII
22. Ksena28
23. Mali Mimi
24. vinko
25. Jelena 
26. Gabi25
27. nina1
28. m od nina1
29. zedra
30. Snekica
31. jelenkić
32. molu
33. tikica_69
34. Bab
35. Bebel
36. Rimljanka
37. pak
38.vinalina
39.šniki
40.tonili i jura
41. Biene
42. anddu 
43. najmanja

----------


## Gabi

Poslali razglednice iz inozemstva:

1. bublica3 (ja sam fotkala)
2. Kadauna (nije fotkala)
3. Miki76 (imamo i fotku)
4. taca70 (fotkala)
5. Aurora* (fotkala)
6. Pinky (fotkala, fotke izasle u VL, uz razglednice Jambi i Šimunicu)
7. vinko i Jelena (fotkano, bio je i intervju u vl)
8. wewa (ne znam za fotke) 
9. jelenkić (fotkala)
10. tikica_69
11. Marians (fotkala)
12. Gabi 
13. Ljufi

----------


## I MI ČEKAMO ANĐELA

Poslala sam i ja e-mail ne podrŠke novom zakonu ministru milinoviĆu, molim neka me netko doda na popis.

Oni koji Čitaju ove postove i niŠta ne poduzimaju, a u istoj su kaŠi kao i mi neka znaju da
       z a j e d n o   s m o    j a Č i !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## barbyRI

i ja sam...

----------


## Aurora*

Ja sam vas dodala na ovu skupnu listu. Na toj listi su svi oni koji su pisali Milinovicu nakon njegove izjave da je dobio svega pet razglednica i 400-500 mailova podrske. A na ovoj temi je lista onih koji su ikada (znaci i prije tog dogadjaja) pisali Milinovicu u vezi Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji.

----------


## jo1974

i ja sam pisala i prije i sad  :Smile:

----------


## Maybe baby

I ja sam....

----------


## snow.ml

napokon sam i ja dobila inspiraciju i pridružila vam se...priupišite i mene na listu...zauzimam 44 mjesto...

----------


## matto

pisala sam lani, njemu, premijerki, razmišljam napisati ponovo

----------


## Tibi

> napokon sam i ja dobila inspiraciju i pridružila vam se...priupišite i mene na listu...zauzimam 44 mjesto...


ma nisi 44. mjesto nego 180.  :Smile: 

lista je na http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54242-q...viewfull=1#top

budemo te tamo dodali

----------


## snow.ml

ma ja gledam na gore one listu, poslala sam predsjedniku, premijerki i ostalima, neznam više kolko ih ima na popisu...

----------


## delfin

Ja sam nedavno pisala.

----------


## vikki

Evo, i ja sam.

----------


## Kjara

i mi smo poslali mail

----------


## Francesca

ja sam na listi na forum.hr -u

----------


## Aurora*

> i mi smo poslali mail


Hvala ti Kjara. Dodala sam te na ovu skupnu listu. 




> ja sam na listi na forum.hr -u


Tebe i ostale cure sa forum.hr takodjer smo vec dodali na skupnu listu. Hvala i vama, stvarno ste se potrudile. Super je i tvoja ideja da se sva pisma objave na blogu. Nadam se da ces uskoro dobiti i pisma s ovog foruma.

----------


## TWEETY77

Dodajte i mene!

----------


## VedranaV

Primila sam odgovor od Ureda Predsjednice. Zahvaljuju na primjedbama koje će se u resornom ministarstvu s punom pozornošću uzeti u razmatranje.

----------


## VedranaV

edit: od Ureda predsjednice Vlade

----------


## tikica_69

> Primila sam odgovor od Ureda predsjednice Vlade. Zahvaljuju na primjedbama koje će se u resornom ministarstvu s punom pozornošću uzeti u razmatranje.


I ja.....vec treci puta sasvim isti, samo sa razlicitim datumima. Jos mi jedan fali s obzirom da sam poslala 4 maila. Sigurno jer naporno slati tolike sablone  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Anana1

i ja pisala još prije dva tjedna..

----------


## AuroraBlu

I ja sam dobila jučer. Da nije tragično bilo bi smiješno.

----------


## mimimuc

> I ja sam dobila jučer. Da nije tragično bilo bi smiješno.


i ja jučer primila ,  potpisujem u potpunosti

----------


## gričanka

I meni stigao mail    :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## corinaII

I meni stigao mail jučer od Ureda predsjednice vlade..

----------


## Kaća

Jel se jos salju pisma ministru?

----------


## Gabi

> Jel se jos salju pisma ministru?


Sve dok je ovakav zakon na snazi nije prekasno poslati mu pismo. Mi mu pošaljemo svaki put kad osjetimo potrebu za to  :Cool:  . Samo ti njemu napiši što ti je na duši.

----------


## Kaća

Ovako bi glasio moj tekst, može?
Poštovani, 



Smatram da je moja dužnost uputiti vam pismo i ne pišem zato jer mislim da ću ja kao pojedinac nešto promijeniti.  Pišem Vam prvenstveno iz solidarnosti prema svima koji bi trebali imati neosporivo pravo na optimalno liječenje u svojoj domovini.. jer neplodnost se klasificira kao bolest (mislim da je šifra N97) a drugo iz svojih osobnih razloga. 

Neću vas zamarati sa svojom dijagnozom, s kojom sam se naučila kroz život nositi.. a vjerujte nije ni malo lako. Prvo prihvatiti dijagnozu kao takvu, a onda i borbu za ostvarenje naših ciljeva. Ja i suprug radimo (jer moramo), privređujemo, nastojimo uvijek „ići naprijed“ u svakom pogledu.. kako na poslovnom tako i na privatnom planu. I nastojimo ići u korak s vremenom i tehnologijom. Za sve što smo stekli u životu, izborili smo se i uvijek nas je dopao teži put.. 

Hodočastim (mogu to tako reći) klinici „Vuk Vrhovac“ u Zagrebu već neko vrijeme, par godina.. Pitanje je: jel to dugo? Kratko? Jel Vi znate odgovor? Ja znam... 

A jel znate kakvi ljudi gore rade? Predivni. Jedan divan team doktora, sestara, biologa, tehničara i inih.. željnih nam pomoći, saslušati, uputiti, utješiti, dovesti nas do željenog cilja. Onakvo strpljenje i onakvo ophođenje s ljudima vjerujte mi nisam doživjela u ni jednoj ustanovi. Vjerujem i želim vjerovati u to da su isti vrhunski stručanjaci u svom poslu i najviše volim vidjeti onu njihovu kutiju s kartonima na kojim piše TRUDNICE – ta je kutija uvijek nekako najveća i jedva čekam da moj kartom pospreme u tu kutiju. 

Prema dogovoru s mojim liječnikom trebam mu se javiti u Lipnju, da vidimo koji su naši slijedeći koraci. Što nam je činiti? Koje su naše želje a koje mogućnosti? Što nam nalaže zakon? Naravno, ukoliko ne budem u mogućnosti nastaviti liječenje optimalno kako i želim i ne budem na listi za potpomognutu oplodnju u dogledno vrijeme, ja razmišljam i o -  Sloveniji recimo, Maribor je sigurno prekrasan grad. Ne znam, nisam bila.. Al' kažu isto je divan team stručnjaka tamo i osjećaš se k'o doma. A Grčka? – zvuči pomalo egzotično, kažu da je sve dobro organizirano, na visokom nivou. Čak razmišljam i o Americi (nisam suprugu to ni rekla, pa nek ostane između nas). E još nešto.. razmišljam i o kreditu, nenamjenskom. Visoka je kamata, al kad nema namjenskog za IVF  :Sad: 

Mislim se napisati ili ne napisati, al evo kad sam vam otvorila dušu reći ću i ovo: nisam "lišo i bez punta" kako bi se reklo kod nas, prošla u životu i ne bojim se sudnjeg dana.. jer svoj sam proživjela. Moje je dijete umrlo ubrzo iza poroda, moj se svijet srušio,  ne znate kolike su moje rane, žive i uvijek otvorene... 

Šta više da vam kažem o sebi i svojim željama? 

Noćas je puhalo jugo i sve mi se činilo tamnije nego inače. Pokušavam zaspati. Tonem u san i u fleševima mi se javlja slika vlade, pa neki njeni članovi ponaosob,  zakoni, izmjene i dopune, Hajduk i Dinamo, policajac bez oka, njegov život i njegova obitelj, zakon o navijačima, lova upucana u stadione, udžbenik iz Engleskog za prvi srednje, reforma školstva. 

Ja sam Vam totalno apolitična osoba, al uvijek volim vjerovati da svi koji rade svoj posao odrđuju ga najbolje što mogu, pogotovo ako se njihov posao i odluke direktno ili indirektno tiču nečijih osnovnih ljudskih prava. Tako bih htjela vjerovati i u odluke vlade i u zakone i u njihove najbolje namjere, al činjenice me jednostavno navode na suprotno mišljenje. 

Svjesna sam da moje pismo neće dignut državu na noge i da kao pojedinac ne mogu učiniti ništa, al sam svjesna da udružene snage i upornost mogu učiniti mnogo. 

Stojte mi dobro.. i ja ću nastojati. 

Srdačan pozdrav svima, 





03.05.2010. „Dan slobode medija“

----------


## Pinky

dobila sam slijedeci mail:

*VLADA  REPUBLIKE HRVATSKE                                                      * 
U r e d   p  r e d s j e d n i c e  

(klasu i ur broj izostavljam)



*Poštovana gospođo,*


Predsjednica Vlade  Republike  Hrvatske, gospođa Jadranka Kosor, primila je Vaše pismo, u kojem je  izvješćujete kako ste svoje primjedbe u svezi sa Zakonom o medicinskoj  oplodnji dostavili potpredsjedniku Vlade i ministru zdravstva i  socijalne  skrbi, mr. sc. Darku Milinoviću, dr. med.
Predsjednica Vlade  zahvaljuje  na dostavljenim primjedbama, koje će se u resornom ministarstvu s punom  pozornošću uzeti u razmatranje. 


S poštovanjem, 




*Predstojnik Ureda  predsjednice Vlade,* 
*državni tajnik* 

*Krunoslav Mesarić,  dipl. iur.*

----------


## Pinky

a majke ti, ja mislila da sam jedina, kad ono jaca zahvaljuje sakom i kapom... :zbljuv:

----------


## pirica

_Kaže da su dosad samo dva para potpisala čestitke, a nakon što je  razgovarao s njima, jedan je odustao od postupaka u inozemstvu te se  prebacio u Hrvatsku.
izvor http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-trudnoca.html

_a taj par je???

----------


## aenea

ma da je meni znat što je njemu definicija čestitke..

----------


## Gabi25

i mene jako zanima koji je to par i čime ih je on uvjerio da se nastave liječiti ovdje
I ja sam se u svakom pismu potpisala imenom i prezimenom, adresom i mailom- pa nisam dobila nikakav poziv na sastanak da i MENE uvjeri da se nastavim liječiti ovdje

----------


## Gabi

I mi smo se potpisali imenom i prezimenom...na razglednicu (NE ČESTITKU!!!).  I svaki naš mail je potpisan punim imenom i prezimenom. Nas nije sram što nam treba pomoć medicine da postanemo roditelji, i ne skrivamo to. A jedino što me može natjerati da uđem u postupak kod nas po ovakvom zakonu je nedostatak novaca, nikakvo ministrovo nagovaranje.

----------


## Nene2

Isto potpisala punim imenom i prezimenom, i zamolila da me kontaktira na mail

Taj čovjek ne može mirno spavati

----------


## pino

Naravno da ce parovi nastavit ici u Hrvatskoj ako nisu uspjeli vani. Da je sansa iz postupka 5%, i to bi bilo bolje nego 0% bez postupka. Ali to ne znaci da je u Hrvatskoj dobro liječenje. 

Niti isti broj trudnoća ne znači da je ovakvo liječenje bolje. Za jedne veći rizik od višeplodnih trudnoća, za druge veći broj postupaka zbog smanjene šanse za uspjeh. *TO NIJE DOBRO LIJEČENJE*. I to nisu moje riječi, već Filipa Ubaldija, talijanskog doktora koji ima direktno iskustvo s zakonom.

----------


## ksena28

potpisala se imenom i prezimenom, ponudila čak i OIB

----------


## tikica_69

> _Kaže da su dosad samo dva para potpisala čestitke, a nakon što je  razgovarao s njima, jedan je odustao od postupaka u inozemstvu te se  prebacio u Hrvatsku.
> izvor http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-trudnoca.html
> 
> _a taj par je???


MM i ja smo jedan par koji je razgovarao sa njim u kabinetu. No, mi cekamo poziv iz MB jer smo molili konzultacije sa dr. Vlaisavljevicem prije eventualnog sljedeceg postupka u MB. Da li ce do njega doci ovisi o tome sto ce reci dr. V. Da li se isplati uopce ici na veliku stimulaciju s obzirom da vecina zna da ja ne dobivam puno iz nje (max. 2-3 js). Nama je to onda financijski sasvim neisplativo. Ako cu i ici na postupak u RH to je iz razloga sto mogu iskoristiti placene postupke koje nisam iskoristila u kombinaciji Klomifen + Gonal koja se kod mene pokazala najuspjesnijom a ne zato jer me Milinovic uvjerio u dobrobit ovog zakona. Kako znam da on ovaj forum cesto cita, *eto ministre, moj suprug i ja nismo taj par s kojim ste razgovarali a da smo odustali od ljecenja u inozemstvu i zbog vaseg odlicnog zakona nastavili s postupcima u Hrvatskoj*. Mi smo par s kojim ste samo ugodno procavljali i s kojim ste razmjenili stajalista i misljenja i koji ce eventualno zbog loseg dfinancijskog stanja iskoristiti pogodnosti koje nam nudi HZZO a ne zakon.

----------


## ivica_k

Podižem temu jer sutra šaljem razglednicu iz Praga za Ministra....pozivam i druge parove koji se liječe u inozemstvu da učine isto
Adresa je: Ministarstvo zdravstva i socijalne skrbi, Ksaver 200a, 10000 Zagreb (n/p ministar Darko Milinović)

----------


## mare41

ivica, sretno sutra i nadam se da i druge cure iz češke i slovenije  spremaju razglednice.

----------


## ivica_k

naša razglednica za ministra!
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...glednicam.jpg/

----------


## Jelena

ivica_k, bravo!
sad si me malo i posramila, jer sam ja zaboravila poslati iz Austrije u proljeće.

----------


## anddu

Evo ja odlučila pisati Miletu (ići će u mailu i cc na jacu i ekipu) i tražiti da mi se ispriča. Bilo bi dobro da mi se još netko priključi. Amo cure! A evo i što sam nabrzaka sročila, ako imate sugestije što ispraviti, dodati dajte: 

Ministre Darko Milinoviću,

ogorčena kao i uvijek vašim istupom u javnosti o novom Zakonu o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (o kojoj očito je pojma nemate) ovim putem vam se obraćam zbog najnovijih neistina izašlih iz vaših usta te tražim da mi se javno ispričate zbog, a koristoim vaše riječ iz jučerašnje izjave, vaše grupe manipulacije i politizacije ovog zakona kojim ste grubo narušili moja ljudska prava i prava svih parova koji se u Hrvatskoj liječe od neplodnosti budući da je zakon donesen jedino i isključivo radi podilaženja Crkvi i crkvenim krugovima. Dakle, tražili ste da nam se oporba ispriča za što ne vidim niti jedan jedini razlog. Jedino očekuje i zapravo tražim ispriku vas i svih onih koji su dizanjem ruku 'za' podržali zakon i time ugrozili moja ljudska prava i prava na liječenje, ne samo mene i supruga nego svih neplodnih parova u Hrvatskoj. 
Vratite mi nepovratno izgubljene dvije reproduktivne godine, godine u kojima se moja ionako loša rezerva jajnih stanica svakim mjesecom smanjivala. Jer imam 34 godine i AMH (valjda znate što je to budući da ste navodno ginekolog) koji je još s 33 godine iznosio 8 pmol/l. 
Da ministre, suprug i ja spadamo u čak dvije od tri vaše kategorije težih oblika neplodnosti kojima ćete navodno pod krinkom struke pomoći predloženim izmjenama Zakona. E pa da se imalo razumijete u medicinski potpomognutu vjerojatno biste znali kako žene sa smanjenom rezervom jajnih stanica, a to sam npr. ja teško dolazi do više od tri jajne stanice po postupku. Osim ako mi u sadašnjim postupcima liječnici zbog vašeg nakaradnog zakona nisu davali slabiju stimulaciju kako kojim slučajem ne bi dobila više od tri oocite jer što bi s onim viškom od jedne ili dvije oocite, a time sam opet ostala uskraćena za optimalno liječenje. U drugu kategoriju 'teških pacijenata' spadamo po suprugu koji je suočen s teškim oblikom oligoasthenozoospermije koja graniči s azzospermijom, a za ilustraciju reći ću kako je u zadnjem postupku imao jedan jedini spermij sposoban za oplodnju. I njegova je reproduktivna sposobnost u zadnje dvije godine rapidno opadala jer mu je broj spermija prije četiri godine kada smo krenuli u MPO priču bio daleko veći. Vratite nam ministre sve izgubljene oocite, spermije, prolivene suze, strahove, besane noći, pa na kraju ako hoćete i novce zbog učestalih odlazaka u Zagreb. Jer živimo 600 kilometara udaljeni od klinike. 
Nebrojeno dobre stvari koje je po vama donio vaš zakon još u dvije godine nisam susrela, a i nije istina kako nema listi čekanja. Ima za lijekove i to u skoro svakoj klinici iako se neke od njih pravdaju kako između dvije stimulacije mora proći 6 mjeseci (no to baš i nije jednoznačno u svim slučajevima, pitajte tu vašu struku). 
Još jednom ministre Milinoviću tražim vašu javnu ispriku za moje dvije izgubljene reproduktivne godine!

----------

